# Ammonia level constantly at 0.25ppm



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

I recently upgraded from test strips to a liquid test kit (API). I was surprised to see that both of my cycled tanks' ammonia levels read 0.25ppm. I am nowhere near overstocked, average HOB filter, no dead fish/plant matter rotting. I immediately did a 50% water change on both tanks and used Prime to prepare the water. Tested right after and still same ammonia levels. Thought maybe if I waited until the next day the levels would change but they didn't. Changed 25% more from both tanks, three days later the ammonia level is still at 0.25ppm. Nitrates=0 & Nitrites=0. Then I tested my tap water (I use for both tanks) and the ammonia level was between 0.50 and 1.0ppm. I use the right amount of Prime in my tank, shouldn't this eliminate the ammonia in my tap water? What can I do to fix this? I'm receiving a shipment of Electric Blue JD's in two days and I need my parameters to be perfect. Help?!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Read the fine print on your dechlor. Some of them give a small, false ammonia reading.


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

It doesn't say anything about that on the bottle. If it helps to know I use Seachem Prime.


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

Googled false ammonia readings and my Prime can create false readings. So if my fish aren't dying and the rest of my parameters are fine is it safe to say that my ammonia level is probably 0? Is there a different water conditioner I could use that won't give me false readings? Should I buy a different test kit?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have chloramine treated tap water, Prime separates the ammonia and chlorine (chloramine) and then binds with them creating a non toxic form. The ammonia will still give a reading even though it's in a non toxic state. Seachem states that Prime will render ammonia and nitrite non toxic for 24-48 hours, after which, if not consumed by bacteria, they will return to their toxic form. Normally, nitrifying bacteria will make short work of the ammonia long before 24 hours is reached.
The missing piece to your puzzle is; why after 3 days are you still getting an ammonia reading? Was any tap water added during those 3 days?
What do the test strips say?
Also, you shouldn't have a 0 nitrate reading, give bottle #2 a good long shake before adding.


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

No tap water was used without Prime since my 2 water changes and I only had test strips for ammonia and pH which always read 0 ammonia and normal pH. I was doing my nitrate test completely wrong. I took it again and it is reading between 40-80, looks more like 40. Ammonia is still the same, 0.25ppm. Also took the nitrite over again, didn't wait 5 min the first time I took it and it is reading 0.25ppm...now I am worried because I know nitrites are pretty bad. Should I do another water change?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Seeing how your nitrate is 40-80ppm, I wouldn't think there could be an ammonia or nitrite problem unless you've managed to kill off quite a lot of bacteria recently. You haven't done a huge cleaning of the tank, changed substrates or performed a thorough filter cleaning? The other possibility is a defective test kit, possible considering you're getting readings from both tanks.
In any case, daily water changes of 30-40% should bring nitrate down over the next couple of days, vacuum also.


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope, last _big_ tank change and filter clean was about 6 months ago, same substrate. Just changed about 60% of water and vacuumed meticulously. In two days I will test again and if the readings are still off I will just take my water in to get sampled at my LFS. Meanwhile I hope I can clear this up before my fish get here.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 22, 2009)

If you are able to get your hands on Reverse Osmosis water use some to test the accuracy of your test kit as IME test kits can be quite unreliable and your water may not be at fault at all

Regards

Ollie


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok I will try that. My nitrites are now at 0, nitrates 40.....ammonia the same of course, but then again I just did another tank change and added more prime. Taking it to my LFS to be tested tomorrow.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Take some tap water as well.


----------

